# Catfishing Gear???



## nathanielrthomas

So i got conned into going out to the Mississppi River for some fun in the sun, camping and Catfishing. I was wondering if you guys had any advice on what gear I need for these nasty fish... Im not looking to go buy a "HogSeeker" rod and reel with Bells, alarms, and LED lights, I just want to have the tools needed to do the job if I do happen hook a 20 pounder. 

Ill be fishing from the sandy banks of the Mississippi River, in a pretty strong current in about 30-40' deep water. I have an old swimbait rod that is 8' Heavy action, rated up to 65# test that i would like to utilize, and an old shimano citica that is in good working order. I was kinda hoping I could get away with using this setup with about 30#test Stren mono, but I dont know. My plan is to set the rod up in a piece of pvc pipe modified as a rod holder in the sand(Kinda like surf fishing) and then sit there in a lawn chair, waiting  . I guess I could go buy an abu 5600 or something similar, but i really dont see the need to when an old shimano will do the same thing. 

Also, what kind of terminal tackle is needed? Hook style and size, weight style and size, and any rigging or bait guidance would be greatly appreciated. If Im gonna do it, Id like to at least be prepared to catch a big one. My catfishing experience thus far is limited to farm pods and hot dog weenies... And of course the occasional catfish on a spinnerbait. Thanks guys.


----------



## Ictalurus

Nice, there are some monsters out there, but most likely you'll nab about 5 of them in the 2 - 10 lb range. Your setup as described sounds just fine. Use a decent size hook (large than 4), catulpa worms are known to be lethal, cut up bluegill and herring are second choice. Place a good heavy weight a few feet up from the hook and sit back with some natty light. If you can fish behind a dike, your chances of success will increase, catfish like to sit in the swirling current and suck up food as it goes by. Just be sure not to eat any caught below the mouth of the wolf :LOL2: and be sure to post some pictures.


----------



## nathanielrthomas

Thanks man. Mouth of the Wolf??? And where can you ge those worms? And how many natty lights do you think Ill need? hahahahahaha


----------



## lbursell

And, dont bother wasting your money on any stored-bought prepared baits (stink, cheese, blood, etc.) I've never had any luck with any of those.


----------



## nathanielrthomas

Thanks Ibursell. I was thinking about that stuff until I smelled it..WOW!!! Id much rather deal with cut up fish or worms. 

Fortunately for me I bring my own brand of stinky cheese to the party :LOL2:


----------



## 00 mod

Buy some chicken livers and leave em out in the sun for a couple of days!!


----------



## Ictalurus

Catalpa worms are actually caterpillars that are found on the catalpa tree, big green buggers. If you can find some, you are in luck. I usually just keep a few dinks (or whats left over from cleaning fish) from time to time and throw them in the freezer to use as bait later on. The city of Memphis discharges its sewage right at the mouth of the Wolf  , fish upstream from there if you are looking for dinner :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

> The city of Memphis discharges its sewage right at the mouth of the Wolf



How do they get away with that?!!! That's nasty!


----------



## Ictalurus

fender66 said:


> How do they get away with that?!!! That's nasty!



Not raw sewage, just from the treatment facility. I'd bet St.Louis does the same thing. Before the annual canoe kayak race, they are asked to hold back the day before!


----------



## bulldog

Use cut skip jack herring, shad or cut asian carp. The catfish are getting a strong taste for asian carp now. Goldfish are good. Use Gamakastsu octopus hooks. Bigger the better. You don't even have to set the hooks with these boogers. The fish swims away and sets themselves in the corner of the mouth.


----------



## FlyBye

nathanielrthomas, I would be more concerned about the undertow of the Muddy Mississippi than what gear to use! There are occasional trees/logs that either pop up from "nowhere" or the huge logs that seem to "disappear". Lot of folks risk it and fare fine... the risk verses reward isn't worth it for me.

If you do go and make it back... Don't forget that the catfish around the Memphis area has a higher concentration of Mercury than your thermometer.

In all seriousness, when I seldom do try for catfish, I use one of my bass rigs. A heavy/stiff worm rod will do fine for most catfish you will encounter. If you do snap a rod while hoisting in a pig... then you will have a fine story to tell the grandkids with the mandatory customary exaggerations!

If you don't plan on doing a lot of catfishing... I wouldn't go and purchase one of those 30' rods with a 2" diameter that use a trailer wench as a reel. A heavy/Stiff bass rod will work. 

Good luck and be careful.


----------



## Ranchero50

I ran 30# braid on some of mine with larger treble hooks and a 1/4oz weight 1 foot up, wrap half a chicken liver around it (fresh so you don't smeel bad too) and toss it in, the fish do the work. Set a lantern or other light behind you aimed at the pole and your night vision won't be as ruined as if it sits in front of you.

Jamie


----------



## parkerdog

Don't forget your bug spray! The %^$# mosquitos will carry you off if you don't have any.


----------



## Dragonman

I use a suicde 3 way rig. I tie a snap swivel about 18" up on the main line and a snapswivel at the end of the line. I put my Hook leader on the top swivel and a sinker leader on the bottom. I use 20lb main line and a 10-12lb, 8"-12" leader in the illinois river, you will want to go a little bigger i think.
In fast moving water you are going to want to use a 2-4 oz sinker maybe more, thats a big sinker so it will get caught up fairly easy (hence the suicide rig).


----------



## catfishcarpenter

skippies or fresh cut shad is the best choices, find ya a throw net. if your using the rod holder you might as well use the circle hooks just wrench down on them without setting the hook, reel in any slack until you feel the fish. you might need some heavier bank sinkers anywhere from 5oz to 8oz depending on water current, tie a paternoster rig that's similar to a drop shot rig if your a crappie or bass fishermen, carolina rig will work also, look for snags or bends or any water breaks on any bends


----------



## lvmark342

The EPA is more worried about an outboard motor polluting the air than the fish you eat filled with mercury!!

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## team101

I use Swedish ABU Garcia 6500's paired with Ugly Stik catfish rods and Trilene Big Game, and Vintage Penn 209's with the larger Ugly Stik rods and braid for the big boys. Live chubs, gills, or shiners, or cut shad and carp.


----------



## momule

Don't overthink this...sounds like you have everything you need. Big baits catch big fish but a 10lb flathead on bass tackle is pure fun. And what's up with the undertow warning.....I didn't see you mention anything about swimming in the Muddy Miss.


----------



## AllOutdoors

Your rod,reel,line choice should be fine. Bait a big hook with chicken breast and hang on.


----------



## Wyatt

I'm pretty sure his Mississippi trip is long over with by now lol


----------



## team101

> I'm pretty sure his Mississippi trip is long over with by now lol



I'm pretty sure there are other people on this board who might be contemplating a similar trip or have a similar question that might benefit from the information in this thread.


----------

